# info on machine brother kh581



## bmoyer1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi everyone,
nice to find this forum. anyone have any info on this machine?
I need the handle for it, I have a carriage, and I need a manual, it has some buttons which I have no idea what they do.
I have searched the net and can't find any thing. I find a 551 (i think) but not this one. anybody?
Betty


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Have you tried putting it into a google search. You never know it might throw something up for you. Leonora.


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

Could you contact the compnay for it? They may have it in stock. Check this link:
http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&hl=en&site=&source=hp&q=brother+kh581+manual&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=68b3f9ae28a95316&biw=1280&bih=537

Good luck!

Donna Rae
~~~~~~~~~~


bmoyer1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> nice to find this forum. anyone have any info on this machine?
> I need the handle for it, I have a carriage, and I need a manual, it has some buttons which I have no idea what they do.
> I have searched the net and can't find any thing. I find a 551 (i think) but not this one. anybody?
> Betty


----------



## bmoyer1 (Jul 25, 2011)

I have looked, there is info on 580 but not 581.


----------



## bmoyer1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks Donna,
but the link just took me to a search page with no real info.
just a bunch of links to look thru. Do you have a better link?
Betty


----------



## bmoyer1 (Jul 25, 2011)

I also get links for 588. But not the 581. Someone said the parts were interchangeable, but when I bought a 551 handle it was too little, so now I have a handle that won't fit too. ugh.


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

The website has a KH585 manual. http://knittsings.com/knitting-machine-manuals/
I think KH581 is quite similar to KH585. It uses 8 button push to do patterning. There is an 8 stitch pattern book which shows lace, fair isle, just to name a few. It has over 300 patterns in it.
You can join this group to get more information.
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Brother-Knitting-Machines/


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

bmoyer1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> nice to find this forum. anyone have any info on this machine?
> I need the handle for it, I have a carriage, and I need a manual, it has some buttons which I have no idea what they do.
> I have searched the net and can't find any thing. I find a 551 (i think) but not this one. anybody?
> Betty


This is most likely a brother KH551 from the 60's, metal bed 4.5 mm gauge with 4 buttons. You may still be able to find parts for it on ebay. I just checked ebay and there is one available for sale the same model as yours type kh551 in the search engine in ebay. There are 4 bidders and its under 17.00 right now.


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

bmoyer1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> nice to find this forum. anyone have any info on this machine?
> I need the handle for it, I have a carriage, and I need a manual, it has some buttons which I have no idea what they do.
> I have searched the net and can't find any thing. I find a 551 (i think) but not this one. anybody?
> Betty


Do you have a way to post a picture of it? I am wondering if it is a ribber, there fore the number of it would only show up if you search ribber, instead of knitting machine? If we see it, we may know right away what you have...?


----------



## bmoyer1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi,
Here is the pic...


----------



## DWouster (Nov 4, 2011)

Maybe you could get somebody good in wood working to make you a handle out of some nice hard wood and varnish it. My neighbor has a homemade handle on hers and it works great. But I also have a 581 and cant find a manual, but on Flickr I found a lady who claims she has the manual but she wont reply. Good luck


----------



## Tralume (Dec 27, 2011)

I wondered if you found what you were looking for. I just purchased a KH551 from ebay. I was a bit leary about purchasing such an old machine, but hope I like it. I found this link, maybe it will help.

http://www.sewknit.ca/knitting_machines_accessories.htm#BROTHER__


----------



## Artypie (Feb 15, 2012)

ftp://ftp.brother.ca/MANUELS_MANUALS/English/KNITTING_MACHINE/KH585-UG.PDF looks very similar to yours. I would say download the manual and give it a try. It will at least get you going in the right direction even if it isn't 100% the same. N.B.The buttons are for patterning an 8 stitch repeat.


----------



## Artypie (Feb 15, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Handle-All-Brother-knitting-Machine-KH820-KH970-/370505476715?pt=UK_Crafts_Knitting_Crochet_EH&hash=item5643d8ea6b I know it doesn't say your model but yours does look the same as ones on my four later machines, which this is the spare for. At £6 odd it's not too dear. I just bought one myself yesterday and am waiting for it to be delivered.


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

I think this looks like it is for the carrying case, not the carriage on the machine?



Artypie said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Handle-All-Brother-knitting-Machine-KH820-KH970-/370505476715?pt=UK_Crafts_Knitting_Crochet_EH&hash=item5643d8ea6b I know it doesn't say your model but yours does look the same as ones on my four later machines, which this is the spare for. At £6 odd it's not too dear. I just bought one myself yesterday and am waiting for it to be delivered.


But I am also admiring your quilt!!? You made it? Did you have a pattern? Could we see it up closer?


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

DWouster said:


> Maybe you could get somebody good in wood working to make you a handle out of some nice hard wood and varnish it. My neighbor has a homemade handle on hers and it works great. But I also have a 581 and cant find a manual, but on Flickr I found a lady who claims she has the manual but she wont reply. Good luck


I guess I missed this post!... I have one almost like this, different color, I will take a closer look when I get time, ....(I am also a woodworker, so let me find some time, to see if I can do something about this...)


----------



## Artypie (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh right, sorry, I got the wrong end of the stick there.


----------

